# The Difference Between Training and Working out



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright you muscle monkeys hear me out!

Looking for some feedback from guys who train to those who workout. Here's what I mean.

Training: Proper dieting whether it be meal prepping or general healthy eating methods (No fast food/deep fried/non-essential fatty foods), train intensely and religiously throughout a week, no cheat meals, no drinking, no smoking, and implement cardio.

Working out: Diet game is ok (may cheat from time to time), train hard through the week but may miss a day or two, drink 1 or 2 nights a week, may smoke here and there, cardio isn't always a priority.


Wanting to know if its possible to achieve a physique comparable to those who "train" compared to those who "workout" because I know plenty of guys who do not stick to a rigorous plan and go out partying here and there but looking ****ing PHENOMENAL, then there are other guys who do train hard as shit and look great! Makes zero sense to me, unless you just shoot tren ED then I suppose anything goes :shrugs:

What this rant/observation of mine comes down to is... what do YOU guys do and are you seeing the results you expect??

GS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't really grant the premise or definition. 

Training means you are preparing yourself for some sort of competition. I train but eat whatever I want, smoke cigars, enjoy some beer and never do cardio.

To me anyone who doesn't compete whether in BB, PL, SM or hell even crossfit is just working out.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 12, 2014)

Well then I hope you get the idea of what I'm trying to get at...

 I think some do decide to choose to live a healthy lifestyle and some choose the other, I'm not saying one is better than the other, I was just curious to know who here is one of those people who decide to train (BB or not), and those who workout. I myself drink occasionally and dabble with whatever else I want. Just thinking about the alternative to not doing those things and what kind of physique would come from that. 

And also if vets have crossed this type of thinking before. 

Coin the terms to the definitions how you choose to, I'm here for knowledge, not a pedestal to stand on!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 12, 2014)

It all comes down to genetics, it's unfair but that's how it is, some will have the unhealthiest lifestyle ever and look like movie stars, others will follow a competitive athlete diet/training and look like crap.
However everybody will look better if they diet/train than if they don't.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 12, 2014)

Your goals play an important part of your improvement. For example, physique related goals are more dependent on diet and genetics, whereas for performance related goals (strength, speed, & technique) your training is more important. 


As far as training vs working out - Working out implies maintenance, whereas training implies improvement. I think what you are seeing are guys that maintain a great physique they were born with (via working out) and comparing them to guys with piss poor genetics who train, improve, but still look worse than the former.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't really grant the premise or definition.
> 
> Training means you are preparing yourself for some sort of competition. I train but eat whatever I want, smoke cigars, enjoy some beer and never do cardio.
> 
> To me anyone who doesn't compete whether in BB, PL, SM or hell even crossfit is just working out.



BOOM! Head Shot.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Your goals play an important part of your improvement. For example, physique related goals are more dependent on diet and genetics, whereas for performance related goals (strength, speed, & technique) your training is more important.
> 
> 
> As far as training vs working out - Working out implies maintenance, whereas training implies improvement. I think what you are seeing are guys that maintain a great physique they were born with (via working out) and comparing them to guys with piss poor genetics who train, improve, but still look worse than the former.



Speed and power development is actually very reliant on genetics. Some ppl, no matter how they train, will never be able to activate Type II muscle fibers to the same degree as others. 

I guess I just work out. I smoke regularly, drink once in a blue, eat fast food and junk food regularly, and rarely do cardio unless you count sex or the prowler. I'm cool with that though.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Speed and power development is actually very reliant on genetics. Some ppl, no matter how they train, will never be able to activate Type II muscle fibers to the same degree as others.




Is that a fact, doctor?

Obviously genetics play a role in aesthetics AND performance..... so does nutrition and training. 

But again, as far as building a physique, it's diet and genetics that will separate the boys from the men. We all know top bodybuilders are genetic freaks that are not only adept at building muscle, but are generally inept at storing fat. Even at the gym I see plenty of guys who train hard 4-5/week and still look like shit. It's what you don't see (nutrition and genetics) that makes the biggest difference. 


On the other side, look at professional athletes - sure many have great genetics, BUT for pro athletes 99% of them train like fucckin animals almost year round. The real outliers in professional sports are the ones who are lazy in the gym and go out and crush everyone - that shit rarely happens. 


All 3 play a part, but depending on your goals the importance of each varies.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Is that a fact, doctor?
> 
> Obviously genetics play a role in aesthetics AND performance..... so does nutrition and training.
> 
> ...



My only point was that genetics plays a larger role in performance related goals than commonly thought. I'd say genetics is just as important to performance as it is towards physique.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 13, 2014)

Vitor belfort trains like a monster and devours the competition.... but hes on trt.  And one of my faves


----------



## Azog (Jul 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> My only point was that genetics plays a larger role in performance related goals than commonly thought. I'd say genetics is just as important to performance as it is towards physique.



I'm with Doc. Genetics is huge in sports.

Also, the most important genetics in bodybuilding is structure. Anyone can get big and lean, but you can not change your muscle bellies, frame, insertions and roundness. Hard work can get you on stage at the same weight and condition as Phil Heath, but you'd NEVER have that crazy 3D, round, full, balloon animal look.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 13, 2014)

Training is for professional athletes. If you get paid using your body, you're training. So, if you're not getting paid, you're not training, you're working out.


----------

